# F10 5AT Retrofit



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Has anyone managed to complete a 5AT retrofit in a pre LCI f10?
I have NBT & ACC working & wanted to get Traffic jam assist & pedestrian protection working, if I installed KAFAS 2 would this be sufficient to get these extra functions working or does it also rely on the later ICM & DSC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have never considered this retrofit in detail, but at least you need a steering wheel with touch recognition for TJA.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

and your F10 must have electric steering for Traffic Jam Assist to work.....
For pedestrian protection you need Kafas2 camera with FCW fsc code loaded and new FRM with Sarah controller.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, EPS ecu must exist.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I have EPS & steering wheel, I could get a KAFAS 2 & inject FCW fsc, does the SLI emulator activate all KAFAS 2 fsc's?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, activates all fscs, Just need to set internal jumper accordingly.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello,

any news or updates on this?
Retrofit should be possible perhaps, but I think it depends on buld date of car and the installed modules like DSC...


Thorsten


----------



## PlayTookies (Sep 4, 2013)

+1


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

neo_andersson said:


> Yes, activates all fscs, Just need to set internal jumper accordingly.


How can I activate fsc code ? I just have 7E now. I have to need BE and BF code.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

You have to order them from BMW to your chassis or load FSCs from vin with 5AT & use one of Neo's KAFAS2 emulators 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Right, but has somebody it tested or made this retrofit?
I have a 2/12 F11, now with NBT, next step is conversation Kafas1 to Kafas2 - I am missing SLI.


Thorsten


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

I use one with kafas1 for NBT compatibility 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real-Oil (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi. mcrussell.

Unfortunately, My BMW doesn't sell FSCs. so I wanna load FSCs from vin with 5AT & use one of Neo's KAFAS2 emulators. 

but, I don't know Neo's KAFAS2 emulators. Could you tell me how to get and use the Neo's KAFAS2 emulators?

And I couldn't get any FSC of 5AT. because my country have no FSCS's Code Seller. 
What should I do? I need your help. plz 

thx.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi

I have retrofitted KAFAS2 camera on my F10 from 2010
Now I have LDW, SLI, NPI and FLA but FCW don't work


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,

TJA doesn't yet work for me. 
I'm also on pre-lci F10 535d.
What have I done so far:
New ICM, new FRR, new steering wheel with HOD ecu.
KOMBI, KAFAS2, EGS - with lci software already.

But, TJA doesn't start - tell's that it will work only on highways. Even after change of the option in ICM to all roads... Same message was when FRR was not calibrated - means that TJA don't give clear error messages, even in ISTA, why it doesn't work...

The only ECU, which don't have yet LCI software is DME, i'm looking for backup ECU options, before i'll try to brick it with LCI software - HWEL different, new Bootloader and etc ))) Very risky flash i'll do only when i'll get replacement ECU ;-)


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

So you mean, after changing from highways to all streets, the error message is the same?


Thorsten


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Exactly.
I think this is message for every kind of mistake in the system.
As on the way to dealership to calibrate FRR - cruise control was not saying any kind mistake - just cannot start (same message when you starting acc while standing) + TJA was saying that highways expected.

After coding ICM - I've a permanent mistake in it - system boundaries extended for test purposes, but still doesn't work ;-)


----------



## den550 (Aug 21, 2018)

neo_andersson said:


> and your F10 must have electric steering for Traffic Jam Assist to work.....
> For pedestrian protection you need Kafas2 camera with FCW fsc code loaded and new FRM with Sarah controller.


How do you tell if it has electric steering?


----------

